

Pythex: a Python regular expression editor - franze
http://pythex.appspot.com/

======
ColinWright
Discussion: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2466556>

------
Zolomon
P-Rex (T-Rex, you know) would've been a much cooler name!

